# The View From Your Beer Thread



## hopless500 (8 Jul 2017)

Inspired by @The Velvet Curtain.... so here is the place to post your beer with a view shots....


The Velvet Curtain said:


> Does this look familiar? it's the view from my beer.
> 
> View attachment 360620


----------



## hopless500 (8 Jul 2017)

Lunchtime in Bruges


----------



## Cycleops (8 Jul 2017)

Shouldn't you all have smeared Vaseline on your lenses to give the correct effect?

Btw that pic from @The Velvet Curtain is beautiful.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (8 Jul 2017)

I couldn't figure out why they were all looking at me. I did open it slowly.


----------



## TVC (8 Jul 2017)

Thanks for starting this @hopless500 I was going to do it when I got home. I look forward to seeing everyone's holiday snaps from behind a beer, wine or cocktail if you are so inclined


----------



## TVC (8 Jul 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Shouldn't you all have smeared Vaseline on your lenses to give the correct effect?
> 
> Btw that pic from @The Velvet Curtain is beautiful.


There was no processing on that photo, that is just how the phone snapped it. The light is amazing up there, everything photographs beautifully.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jul 2017)




----------



## TVC (8 Jul 2017)

I like Skol said:


> View attachment 361032


Bloody hell, you do like Skol don't you.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Bloody hell, you do like Skol don't you.



OMG how can you drink that...


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Bloody hell, you do like Skol don't you.


Not the kind of thing one would joke about!


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> OMG how can you drink that...


Usually quite quickly, one after another.......


----------



## hopless500 (10 Jul 2017)

The beer isn't showing up well but lovely sunset in Eisjden the other night.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 Jul 2017)

I like Skol said:


> View attachment 361032



Blimey, you're serious. I don't think I've ever had Skol so I looked it up on a beer rating site and everyone said it was piss until skolking showed up (relation?). Fortunately his rating doesn't count.


----------



## bonsaibilly (10 Jul 2017)




----------



## Kestevan (10 Jul 2017)

I like Skol said:


> View attachment 361032


No @I like Skol you've misunderstood.
Thread title was the view from your Beer.

Skol is most definitely not beer in any civilised company....


----------



## I like Skol (11 Jul 2017)

That SkolKing sounds like an intelligent guy........


----------



## Stephenite (6 Oct 2017)

Ignore the small child unsuccessfully hiding in the near background :P


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Oct 2017)

Tally Ho brewery,Hatherleigh, Devon. Mid way on the Devon coast to coast. We were watching the Olympics on the telly.


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Oct 2017)

Merge with Beer thread?


----------



## Julia9054 (6 Oct 2017)




----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Oct 2017)

Reverend James gold 
Nice as always


----------



## Roadhump (7 Oct 2017)

The view from the beer garden at the Water Edge Inn, Ambleside last week.


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Oct 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Merge with Beer thread?


Nah

Far too clever for that lot


----------



## srw (8 Oct 2017)

Sorry about the "beer".


----------



## Slick (8 Oct 2017)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Blimey, you're serious. I don't think I've ever had Skol so I looked it up on a beer rating site and everyone said it was piss until skolking showed up (relation?). Fortunately his rating doesn't count.
> 
> View attachment 361480


There's no way Graham is a Jock, you would get shot up here for celebrating a low alcohol count.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Oct 2017)




----------



## hopless500 (30 Nov 2017)

The Crown in Beeston (Notts). Not been here in decades


----------



## hopless500 (30 Nov 2017)

Now in the Hop pole (where I've wasted many hours) .... staring at an Adnams mirror ... oh the irony!


----------



## I like Skol (25 Jun 2018)

An hour in the freezer before the ride, it was still perfectly cool and perfectly refreshing


----------



## slowwww (25 Jun 2018)

Roadhump said:


> The view from the beer garden at the Water Edge Inn, Ambleside last week.
> View attachment 377481


...and was she beaten?


----------



## bikingdad90 (25 Jun 2018)

I like Skol said:


> View attachment 361032



I do hope you will be cutting up the plastic rings holding the Skol cans together, saving the dolphins and fish from dying by drowning!


----------



## Old jon (25 Jun 2018)

A Takamine being played to full effect makes ( almost ) any beer taste better.


----------



## I like Skol (15 Jul 2018)

Not beer but still alcohol....





Taken in my garden about 10 minutes ago


----------



## Stephenite (17 Jul 2018)

I'd told the gf I was going to have a dip in the pool before bedtime. Absolutely most definitely did I not know the pool closed at 9pm and the bar 10pm.


----------



## Globalti (17 Jul 2018)

If I have no choice but to drink Eurofizz, it tastes fantastic when it's fresh from the brewery as here in the German bar I discovered behind the hotel I use in Addis. So much better than bottled or canned:


----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2018)

Tonight in Bangkok...


----------



## simonali (12 Sep 2018)

I like Skol said:


> View attachment 416231
> 
> 
> An hour in the freezer before the ride, it was still perfectly cool and perfectly refreshing



I'm not surprised it was refreshing, it's 97.2% fizzy water!


----------



## SteveF (14 Oct 2018)

A post run and then hike beer at Rhossili....


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Oct 2018)

A work of art


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Oct 2018)

SteveF said:


> A post run and then hike beer at Rhossili....
> 
> View attachment 433988




That had to be picture of the year
Stuff all that crap in art galleries that should be there!


----------



## Dave7 (14 Oct 2018)

SteveF said:


> A post run and then hike beer at Rhossili....
> 
> View attachment 433988


That looks nice.
And the scenery looks good also.
I do like a nice creamy head on my pint.


----------



## subaqua (14 Oct 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> View attachment 433990
> A work of art


 I have taken quite a liking to the shipyard pale ale . And Adnams ghost ship alcohol free


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Oct 2018)

subaqua said:


> I have taken quite a liking to the shipyard pale ale . And Adnams ghost ship alcohol free



It’s the only beer I like and it’s 2.49 a pint

Win win!


----------



## HLaB (14 Oct 2018)

Yesterday in a beer garden in 22deg and sun, unbelievable change today 9 deg and heavy rain


----------



## Andy_R (14 Oct 2018)

On holiday this year. It even had an umbrella in it!


----------



## Biff600 (14 Oct 2018)

Andy_R said:


> View attachment 434039
> 
> 
> On holiday this year. It even had an umbrella in it!



Must be Malta


----------



## Andy_R (14 Oct 2018)

Biff600 said:


> Must be Malta


The only way to rehydrate after a hard day's diving.....


----------



## Dave7 (15 Oct 2018)

Andy_R said:


> The only way to rehydrate after a hard day's diving.....


Some of my best/most enjoyable diving was in Malta. We stayed all inclusive (Fortina Hotel at Sliema) and Mrs Dave was happy to chill while I went out on the dive boats.


----------



## I like Skol (4 Aug 2019)

Drinking Ozujsko....


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2019)




----------



## Slow But Determined (5 Aug 2019)

Pretty boring view of my half drunk Chinese. Local is empty as usual.

A Chinese for those who may be wondering is a colloquial term for a pint consisting of half a bitter and half a lager.

Also known as a Golden in Liverpool and a Mickey Mouse in the West Midlands.


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Pretty boring view of my half drunk Chinese. Local is empty as usual.
> 
> A Chinese for those who may be wondering is a colloquial term for a pint consisting of half a bitter and half a lager.
> 
> ...


At our golf club (just outside Warringon) I asked for a chinese and got a blank look. I explained the bitter/lager mix and no one had heard of it.


----------



## Slow But Determined (6 Aug 2019)

Dave7 said:


> At our golf club (just outside Warringon) I asked for a chinese and got a blank look. I explained the bitter/lager mix and no one had heard of it.



I can understand that @Dave7 especially if the bar staff are younger or students from outside the area. There are only two of us left in my local who drink it and both of us are old farts!!


----------



## Dave7 (6 Aug 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> I can understand that @Dave7 especially if the bar staff are younger or students from outside the area. There are only two of us left in my local who drink it and both of us are old farts!!


I agree although there were 2 guys my age. 
I am a Merseysider by birth and lived there 21 years. We called them chinese or mickey mouse. Sadly, for the 2 guys, they are from Warrington


----------



## I like Skol (8 Aug 2019)

Looking across the Adriatic.


----------



## I like Skol (12 Sep 2019)

A bit different from my last post. An old pub in mid/South Wales serving Italian food. Bruscetta starter and pizza main on it's way... (Plus more ).


----------



## I like Skol (3 Feb 2020)

Watching the Superbowl in a hotel in Boston....


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Feb 2020)

@I like Skol good thread revival :-)


----------



## I like Skol (3 Feb 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> @I like Skol good thread revival :-)


No one else seems to be bothering so somebody has to make an effort...

Anyway, apparently the team in the red shirts won?


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Feb 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Watching the Superbowl in a hotel in Boston....
> 
> View attachment 503095



Blimey, that's dedication - going all the way to Lincolnshire to watch the game.


----------



## tyred (3 Feb 2020)

Sampling a bottle of Skye Red onboard The Jacobite between Fort William and Mallaig. A random shot I took during my trip last September, it popped into my head when I was reading this thread.





One may as well travel in style


----------



## Balyintegra (4 Feb 2020)




----------



## I like Skol (5 Feb 2020)

Balyintegra said:


> View attachment 503293


Controversial!


----------



## Balyintegra (5 Feb 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Controversial!



Lol why?


----------



## Balyintegra (5 Feb 2020)

A tree and a double figure abv barrel aged barley wine


----------



## Balyintegra (7 Feb 2020)

A lovely brown ( sorry poc beer) and a double ipa to start Friday


----------



## Balyintegra (7 Feb 2020)

Poc beer


----------



## Gunk (7 Feb 2020)




----------



## derrick (7 Feb 2020)

This was last night. Little birthday gathering.🍻🍻


----------



## Balyintegra (7 Feb 2020)

Chilling with a barrel aged 12% quad , lovely beer


----------



## I like Skol (7 Feb 2020)

Just picked this up from a nearby liquor store in Danvers MA. Taste is surprisingly good and does match the real slice of banana bread that is served with my hotel breakfast each morning.





Strangely I just read the label details and see this is actually a UK product. Will keep my eyes peeled for it once I get back home.


----------



## Balyintegra (8 Feb 2020)




----------



## slowmotion (11 Feb 2020)

If you wander down to the beach and keep swimming due south for 5000 miles you should hit Antarctica.


----------



## Gunk (11 Feb 2020)

Any beer tastes good with that view


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jun 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Just picked this up from a nearby liquor store in Danvers MA. Taste is surprisingly good and does match the real slice of banana bread that is served with my hotel breakfast each morning.
> View attachment 503640
> 
> 
> ...


Managed to track down some of the banana bread beer earlier in the week, and very nice it was.
Went to get some more today but there was none to be had 
I browsed the shelves and managed to buy some of these...




The honey one was a bit meh! But on the other hand the sticky toffee pudding one was very, very nice. Luckily I bought two 






Also picked up one of these vanilla porters and this was also very enjoyable, a bit like an ice-cream on a hot day 





Maybe my pallette is maturing?


----------

